# New Yankee Workshop router table build



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

For those interested, Norm has a video up of him building the new and improved version router table. Altho he seems to get credit for this design, it's not his. He does do a good job of putting it together tho.

New Yankee Workshop router table


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks, Brian.

I also found some of his shows on Youtube the other day.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

PS, with download helper on Firefox, you can save to your HD.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I purchased the plan & DVD a few years ago and hope to build my version of it soon. I have everything except the drawer slides. I bought a Freud fence to install also.


----------



## RoscoesDad (Jul 23, 2013)

Where does one get the hardware for the New Yankee router table. The Rockler partnumber for the kit doesn't work. Specifically I need the router plate leveling screws.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I didn't buy anything from Rockler. I accumulated most of the hardware from local big box stores or from Busy Bee in Ontario Canada. I plan on using #6 wood screws for leveling the plate. If that doesn't work, I'll drill and tap the plate for some small machine screws. 
If you call Rockler, I'm sure someone can help you find the part #. They are usually quite helpful.


----------

